# Convertion for drum brakes



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey what's going on, Just wandering about the back drum brakes on the B14's, has anybody heard about if there is a company that makes the convertion kit yet , because I was reading in the N.P.M. that they were working on a conv. kit at that time, and just wanting to know what became of it .




Thanks, Travis 99 Sentra


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

That is one horse that has been beaten so many times, its not funny. Do a simple







before posting, and you will find more than enough answers to your question.




beat ya to it Bruce


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo once again nobody cares about beaten or dead horses ok? If you cant answer the question or attempt to try to help quick talking about dead or beaten horses........


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: yo*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *yo once again nobody cares about beaten or dead horses ok? If you cant answer the question or attempt to try to help quick talking about dead or beaten horses........ *


OK, then why didn't you answer the question?


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

And this is why I stay on the sr20forum.........


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

oh yes, to ANSWER you question...and not whine about the SEARCH button, There's a bracket from smc which you haveto call to get, I think. Other then that you would have to get the rear beam axle off of a se-r and brake cables, calipers, rotors, pads, and master cylinder off of an SE-R, or get the brake kit from the nx2000 and get the nx2000 MBC.


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

sorry eric, I'm just seeing alot of that on the sr20deforums and it upsets me, but I do get pissed about them not using the search button, but what the hell....I answered the guys ?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Mndgy said:


> *And this is why I stay on the sr20forum......... *


Why's that? For expecting people to search before asking questions? This very topic has been discussed in detail several times previously, in this specific forum, within the past 30 days. There are at least a couple relevant disc conversion threads on the first page of the subject listing for this forum. If the "search first" policy offends Sentra GTR-1's sensibilities so much I still maintain he should have answered the question himself instead of whining.

I seem to recall seeing a few posts on the sr20deforum requesting users search first. And several more forums I visit as well. It's hardly unique to this one.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Mndgy said:


> *oh yes, to ANSWER you question...and not whine about the SEARCH button, There's a bracket from smc which you haveto call to get, I think. Other then that you would have to get the rear beam axle off of a se-r and brake cables, calipers, rotors, pads, and master cylinder off of an SE-R, or get the brake kit from the nx2000 and get the nx2000 MBC. *


SMC is no longer in business.... so don't bother. We are working with FastBrakes as we speak....the bracket should be a available in a few weeks.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Is Fastbrake making just the braket to go with the stock SER rear disk or a new system to replace the drum ???


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *Is Fastbrake making just the braket to go with the stock SER rear disk or a new system to replace the drum ??? *


from what i remember, its an adapter/bracket to allow us with rear drums to be converted into discs.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I know people should do searches Ive done plenty myself but what happens when the threadf is forgotten and nobody updates it then maybe it is good to ask the same question over and over


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> SMC is no longer in business.... so don't bother. We are working with FastBrakes as we speak....the bracket should be a available in a few weeks. *


feels like there will be a writeup in NPM...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *
> 
> feels like there will be a writeup in NPM... *


there better be cuz i really wanna know it.

hopefully they will make big brake kits for it?


----------

